

The decline and fall of Lexmark - zachbeane
http://lowells.typepad.com/lowells/2009/06/implosion.html

======
blogimus
For me the end of Lexmark was their abuse of the DMCA.

[http://www.eff.org/cases/lexmark-v-static-control-case-
archi...](http://www.eff.org/cases/lexmark-v-static-control-case-archive)

After hearing about that, when people ask me to recommend printers, I'd tell
them about Lexmark and their business practices. Do you really want to buy a
printer from a company that tries to abuse copyright law to shut out third
party ink suppliers?

